# LXMini with Yamaha DSP A2070



## wendelltate (Aug 15, 2020)

I apologize for the cross posting of this thread. This is the forum that I meant to post this to and not the diy audio


Hi all,
I currently use a four-channel lm3886 with these speakers and they sound incredible but I have had this Yamaha sitting around for the last couple of years and I've always wondered how it would sound with them. I have used another Yamaha home theater receiver with these and it was much easier to connect because it had the pre-outs on the back and you could access a direct mode through the on-screen menu navigation. I'm not so sure if this DSP a 2070 will do the same sort of thing. Do you guys think this will work?


----------



## rvsixer (Oct 19, 2008)

Not sure what is being asked here:
1) If you are asking if the DSP in the Yamaha A2070 can replace the LXmini's crossover DSP, the answer is no
2) If you are asking if you can hook up the Yamaha A2070 left/right preouts as input to the LXmini's crossover DSP, the answer is yes (just like your old reciever)


----------

